# remote starter problems



## elausente78 (Mar 29, 2010)

well i have one problem that i dont find the answer , i hope u can help me, i have a 2001 chevy venture with a prestige 787 and a crimestopper gm-pk3 bypass , everything was fine i installed more than a year ago and few days ago it didint start with the remote it was just click-----click------click the switch turn on but dont start , i put the key in the switch and it did start, so i thought that it was the bypass i change it for a xpress DLPKGM , and it did the same , i put an universal one the one that it needs the key to work and it work good , i think the data OBD2 wire is the problem but i dont know how to be for sure thats what`s causing the problem , so i hope i can find my answer with ur help, thanks for ur time and see u soon.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

is it wired using D2D or W2W? It is an immobilizer problem and with some kits they need to be flashed online with the proper firmware prior to installing.
Wire Diagram:
12 VOLT CONSTANT

RED (+) and RED/WHITE (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER	YELLOW (+)	IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER 2	N/A 
IGNITION 1	PINK (+)	IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
IGNITION 2	WHITE (+) See NOTE *6	IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
IGNITION 3	N/A 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 1	ORANGE (+)	IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 2	N/A 
KEYSENSE	N/A 
PARKING LIGHTS ( - )	BROWN/WHITE (-)	@ BCM, BLUE PLUG, PIN D11, See NOTE *1 
PARKING LIGHTS ( + )	BROWN (+)	@ HEADLIGHT SWITCH or in DRIVERS KICK PANEL 
POWER LOCK	RED/BLACK (TYPE B) See NOTE *5	@ BCM, See NOTE *1 
POWER UNLOCK	ORANGE/BLACK (TYPE B) See NOTE *5	@ BCM, See NOTE *1 
LOCK MOTOR WIRE	GRAY (+)	IN DRIVERS KICK PANEL, at DOOR HARNESS 
DOOR TRIGGER	See NOTE *2	@ BCM, See NOTE *1	

DOMELIGHT SUPERVISION	GRAY/BLACK (-)	@ BCM, NEUTRAL Plug Pin F, See NOTE *1 
TRUNK RELEASE	N/A 
SLIDING POWER DOOR	LIGHT BLUE (-) and LIGHT BLUE/BLACK See NOTE *3	IN EACH KICK PANEL 
HORN	BLACK (-)	@ BCM, See NOTE *1 
TACH	PURPLE/WHITE	@ IGNITION COILS on ENGINE 
WAIT TO START LIGHT	N/A 
BRAKE	WHITE (+)	@ SWITCH ABOVE BRAKE PEDAL 
FACTORY ALARM DISARM DISARMS WITH UNLOCK 
ANTI-THEFT	GM's PASSKEY 3 (PK3 on Steel Shaft of Ignition Key) TRANSPONDER SYSTEM	TRANSPONDER @ IGNITION SWITCH TUMBLER


----------



## elausente78 (Mar 29, 2010)

its w2w ,i really don`t know what the problem is , like i said , i had it running before with the crimestopper bypass for more than a year , and one day it just don`t start whit the control remote only it was opening the ignition switch but don`t crank at all, i thought it was only the bypass that`s why i change it , and the one that i get it said that is for that car and is supposed to be ready to install , i use the same one for a trailblazer 03 and it work perfect , that`s why i think its not the bypass .

ok my question is how i know where is the problem if all the wires are well connected or how i know if the bypass isnt working .:4-dontkno


----------



## elausente78 (Mar 29, 2010)

I feel like I disrespect people who do this for a living, I apologize, if you say it is the immobilizer then advise me what to do to see if it works or not or what do you think is the best way to fix it since i can`t flash it myself. thank you for your time.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

elausente78 said:


> ok my question is how i know where is the problem if all the wires are well connected or how i know if the bypass isnt working .:4-dontkno



Simple, put the key in the ignition(don't turn it) then remote start the auto, if it starts and stays running the immobilizer is good. If it does NOT stay running the immobilizer was not programmed correctly or the install was not hooked up right.
On a car like this being it is a 2001 the resistance on the key changes over time, seeing it has been used a lot for a 2001 I'd suggest making sure the original bypass is set to the current resistance of the keys value. Or you could just by pass the pass lock in the car by installing a resister between the two wires that sense its value.
Here is the wiring diagram complements of "the12volt.com" 2001 Venture
12 VOLT CONSTANT
RED (+) and RED/WHITE (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER	YELLOW (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER 2	N/A 
IGNITION 1	PINK (+)	IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
IGNITION 2	WHITE (+) See NOTE *6	IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
IGNITION 3	N/A 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 1	ORANGE (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 2	N/A 
KEYSENSE	N/A 
PARKING LIGHTS ( - )	BROWN/WHITE (-) @ BCM, BLUE PLUG, PIN D11, See NOTE *1 
PARKING LIGHTS ( + )	BROWN (+) @ HEADLIGHT SWITCH or in DRIVERS KICK PANEL 
POWER LOCK	RED/BLACK (TYPE B) See NOTE *5 @ BCM, See NOTE *1 
POWER UNLOCK	ORANGE/BLACK (TYPE B) See NOTE *5 @ BCM, See NOTE *1 
LOCK MOTOR WIRE	GRAY (+) IN DRIVERS KICK PANEL, at DOOR HARNESS 
DOOR TRIGGER	See NOTE *2 @ BCM, See NOTE *1 

DOMELIGHT SUPERVISION	GRAY/BLACK (-) @ BCM, NEUTRAL Plug Pin F, See NOTE *1 
TRUNK RELEASE	N/A 
SLIDING POWER DOOR	LIGHT BLUE (-) and LIGHT BLUE/BLACK See NOTE *3 IN EACH KICK PANEL 
HORN	BLACK (-) @ BCM, See NOTE *1 
TACH	PURPLE/WHITE @ IGNITION COILS on ENGINE 
WAIT TO START LIGHT	N/A 
BRAKE	WHITE (+) @ SWITCH ABOVE BRAKE PEDAL 
FACTORY ALARM DISARM	DISARMS WITH UNLOCK 
ANTI-THEFT	GM's PASSKEY 3 (PK3 on Steel Shaft of Ignition Key) TRANSPONDER SYSTEM TRANSPONDER @ IGNITION SWITCH TUMBLER 

And a link to it as well...............Need more ask!
http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp~TID~86074


----------

